# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  استفاده از MMC , SD card با AVR

## robochoo

من با استفاده از AVR میتونم MMC و SD کارت ها رو بخونم. اما یه مشکل دارم اونم اینه که بعضی از رم ها کار میکنه تقریبا فقط مارک های خاصی فقط کار میکنه.
اگه از دوستان کسی کار کرده لطفآ راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:

لطفا دقیق تر توضیح دهید.

آیا از کد خاصی برای AVR استفاده می کنید یا خودتان نوشته اید؟
به این نکته دقت دارید که ۳ نسخه مختلف از SD وجود دارد و ممکن است کد شما با یکی از نسخه ها سازگار باشد؟
متاسفانه مشخصات فنی SD به طور کامل منتشر نشده و بخشی از کدهای در دسترس برای سیستم های embedded عمدتا با مهندسی معکوس و سعی و خطا نوشته شده اند بنابراین چنین ناسازگاری هایی ممکن است در کد های قدیمی وجود داشته باشد.
آیا با کارت های MMC هم همین مشکل را دارید؟

یه ... ...

----------


## robochoo

مشکل من با نسخه MMC یا SD نیست. چون از یک مدل یک سری ساخت کار میکنه و یسر ساخت کار نمی کنه. من از کتابخانه avr-lib و ترجمه آن برای codevion استفاده میکنم.
برا مشخصات MMC/SD میتونید اینو serch کنید: 3D matrix memory به فارسی ترجمش کردم که بزودی واسه دوستان میارم.

----------

